# Most horrible place in ME



## Ithrynluin (Jun 1, 2002)

What is, in your opinion, the most terrible place in ME and why?
I couldn't really decide at first,because all of them are **_shivers down the spine_ ** but finally I chose Minas Morgul because of all the deadly lights, unnatural silence and of course the wraiths 
What's your choice?


----------



## Khamul (Jun 1, 2002)

I guess I would have to go with Barad-Dur. The curses and spells of Sauron lie there. A great evil is in the very construction, the very foundation of this hell-trap. Unpenetrating evil and darkness is there. I guess that many spirits also wander the halls, considering Sauron is a Necromancer.....


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 5, 2002)

I selected Angband... Any place that houses several Balrogs, Dragons, giant (were)wolves, vampires, assorted other Maiar, as well as hosts and hosts of orcs (not to mention Morgoth himself), seems like it is head and shoulders above any of the other places here in terms of evil and fear.

After all, all of the other places contain evils that were spawned (or at least nurtured) by Morgoth, whereas Angband itself was the nexus of that evil...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 7, 2002)

*After all, all of the other places contain evils that were spawned (or at least nurtured) by Morgoth, whereas Angband itself was the nexus of that evil...*
I agree 100%.I think that I chose Minas Morgul because it was described in a way that made it the creepiest place for me and it was seen through the eyes of actual characters (Frodo,Sam,Gollum).
For example, Barad Dur is only described by the narrator and that's why it isn't so scary IMO.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 10, 2002)

I think it's Angband.
That's the place were orcs,goblins,dracons and most evil creatures were made.Morgoth is Sauron's teacher.He was the greatest evil ever and I think there is only one place which is of greatest horror and that's Morgoth's favourite place.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 11, 2002)

I chose the dead marshes, simply on the fact that the souls and immages of that battle, arguably the worst battle ever fought after the fall of Melkor, and of the people who were lost in that battle are forever incased there. So it must be the most terrible, for instead of dwelling on evil and terror it dwells on sadness and despair. Those in my oppinion are the worst things of all.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 11, 2002)

Hmmm... I'd reckon that there is more than a fair share of sorrow and despair to be had with your dose of fear and terror when you visit Angband, my friend.


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 12, 2002)

Let us take a second to make sure that we are answering the question. It asked what was the most terrible place in middle earth. Angband, which is the example I choose to use, was an evil place, I'll give you that. But it was not nessisarily terrible. Places like the dead marshes were avioded by all specimens on middle earth, from the lowliest orc to the proudest man, everyone feared the marshes. Angband was only terrible to those who chose to oppose the lord of Angband, to those who were under that lord it was a place of security and companionship. Which, of course, points out that terrible is all from the veiwpoint, and is seldom universal.


----------



## Khamul (Jun 12, 2002)

Beren and Luthien were able to enter into Angband. They directly opposed Melkor...

And, the Dead Marshes would not hold as much terror for Elves. Who do not fear the dead.


----------



## Ice Man (Jun 12, 2002)

I accidently voted at the wrong option. 

I wanted to vote at Moria, because it was the place that gave me the creeps while I was reading LOTR.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 15, 2002)

So Angband is in the lead, as I expected.I can understand why people vote for it-however, Angband seems to me somehow too perfectly evil,terrible...It isn't described in a way that would really make me terrified and get goosebumps.
Though I'm thinking I'd rather pick Barad-dur or Shelob's lair now cause I'm rereading LOTR and these places are *SCARY*  

Well, I hope more people vote...


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Jun 16, 2002)

Is it written somewhere? That elves do not fear the dead? The marshes is the only place I recall where the spirits of the dead did not depart....


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ¤-Elessar-¤ _
> *Is it written somewhere? That elves do not fear the dead? The marshes is the only place I recall where the spirits of the dead did not depart.... *



Well,you know how Legolas wasn't affected AT ALL when they're at the Paths of the Dead?
I guess that being immortal you don't fear spirits of dead humans. But I'm not sure how it is with elven spirits?


----------



## Anarchist (Jun 16, 2002)

I voted for Angband. Just think of the terror any Morgoth's army gave to their enmies and then think how much more horrifying the place that housed such armies and other evilry in work.


----------



## elf boy (Jul 8, 2002)

I'd have to say Angband, all the others are real bad too, but Angband takes the cake... bout everything bad could be found there.


----------



## Ponte (Jul 9, 2002)

Should not Utumno be in the poll?


----------



## Lorien (Jul 9, 2002)

The Dead Marshes for me for the same reasons as Elessar stated. It must be truely horrible to experience the sorrow and despair present there.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Buu _
> *Should not Utumno be in the poll? *



Whoops,looky here I totally forgot to include it 
If it was on the poll would you vote for it?
I don't think Tolkien ever tells us anything specific about it. I know it didn't scare me in the Sil.


----------



## BelDain (Jul 10, 2002)

I think the MOST horrible place in M-e would actually be deep inside Bill Ferny's bowels.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 10, 2002)

I think Utumno was definitely the most terrible place ever; look at is this way, it was the main stronghold of Melkor before he was bound and diminished. It was more mighty than Angband: Anband took a few Maiar to break, Utumno took the whole host of the Valar. It seems pretty much past description in fact:


> For who of the living has descended into the pits of Utumno, or has explored the darkness of the counsels of Melkor?


 Yet I think Angband would be more _vile_, if you see what I mean: Melkor would have made it more bitter, not just proud and great like Utumno. My two cents...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rúmil _
> *I think Utumno was definitely the most terrible place ever; look at is this way, it was the main stronghold of Melkor before he was bound and diminished. It was more mighty than Angband: Anband took a few Maiar to break, Utumno took the whole host of the Valar. It seems pretty much past description in fact: Yet I think Angband would be more vile, if you see what I mean: Melkor would have made it more bitter, not just proud and great like Utumno. My two cents... *



I sure see what you mean,but I'd rather see people's personal views expressed than merely sticking to the facts.


----------



## Ponte (Jul 11, 2002)

I would choose Angband even though I remind you of Utumno.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 11, 2002)

Allright, very personnally, the descriptions that make me shiver most are that of Barad-Dûr.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rúmil _
> *Allright, very personnally, the descriptions that make me shiver most are that of Barad-Dûr. *



Aha! That's what I wanted to hear.Maybe I should've said that at the very beginning.If we were looking at the facts,making a poll would be meaningless-surely the scariest place must have been Angband.The same thing happens at some other polls - people immediately go to check what the books say and stick to it.
These pollsss are very tricksssy my precioussssss....


----------



## emopansy (Jul 11, 2002)

*angband*

i chose it not only becuase it was terrible(the fifth battle as put in unfinished tales was amazing) but becuase places like utommu(i know i spelled it wrong) did not efect men and that made them less real to me. becuase the were places of divinitty not the mortallity that i know


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 11, 2002)

That's an interesting point emopansy!


----------



## EL GALLO (Apr 11, 2003)

Tolkien says that the Morannon was far worst than the Dead Marshes, however the last place in M-E I would go would be Angband: Vampires, Werewolves, Balrogs, Trolls, Orcs, Dragons, Winged Dragons, torture chambers, tortured elves and men, Sauron and Morgoth. Perhaps Utumno was mightiest but there werent so much orcs. also there werent dragons in there.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 11, 2003)

Iduno... when I was reading the Sil, Tol-in-Gaurhoth sounded like a really awful place to me. I voted that.

But this is a great qestion actualy... never really given thought to it.


----------



## Courtney (Apr 12, 2003)

EEK!! Shelob's lair! I hate spiders, and it would be all dark and creepy with no way out!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 12, 2003)

Haha... But two Hobbits did escape it, and a great Elven king and Beren barely escaped with thier heads from Tol-in-Gaurhoth.


----------



## krash8765 (Apr 12, 2003)

you could also include dol guldor and the ered gorgoroth but besides that angband definately is the most terrible. Angband can be compared to the depths of hell! First of all the leader of evil had his very throne there and there were so many evil things in there u can't even mention them. Plus all the poor captured elves and men that were tortured in there. I can't even talk about it its so terrible!


----------

